# Please tell me a belly band will help



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have just been yelling at Milo at the top of my lungs because he's driving me crazy. Not only is he marking everything in the house, he just pooped in my kitchen when I left him locked in with Bailey. I had to run out for about 15/20 minutes and he'd just peed on the carpet for the umpteenth time. I'm ready to kill him. I can't believe he's doing this. He's out all day. I take them outside from morning to night and still . . .

I'm running out of ideas and I don't want to toally ruin our relationship, but I'm running out of patience. It's one thing to clean up after the baby. He'll learn, but it's like cleaning dirty diapers on a teenager.

Unnngghhh!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Boy, somebuddy's in trouble. :biggrin1: Yes a belly band will help, but so will a squirt bottle. Until Bailey's a bit more grown up, I have a suspicion that this behavior will continue unfortunately. Just try to be very diligent in watching him and nip this in the bud. Unfortunately I've had little luck with my Maltese but he wasn't even housebroken at 18 months when I brought him home.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I can offer a little advice on this subject. I had 2 intact males, and ended up neutering one so they'd stop marking after each other. That really helped.

I read an article in the AKC Gazette (last months) on marking. They said to get a black light from the pet store, and in the evening when it's darker, use it to find ALL/ANY spots he's marked. Use a carpet pet spray like Nature's Garden to get the scent out and then use a spray that turns them off from marking in their usual spots. You have to use it daily at first. I purchased mine at Petco. The spray was packaged with the black light for this purpose. It worked! Rocky is not longer marking in the house. That Goodness!

I actually purchased 2 belly bands. That was going to be my next step, but didn't end up needing them.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, Kodi has his moments too. He can be good as gold, and then one day decide to lift his leg on my chair in the den. I scold him and tell him no, that he has to use the pee pad. That seems to work for the most part. I don't know why he does it, because I leave them home for 5 hrs a day, and they don't have any accidents. I've also been spraying the chair with Bitter Apple.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh Boy, somebuddy's in trouble. :biggrin1: Yes a belly band will help, but so will a squirt bottle. Until Bailey's a bit more grown up, I have a suspicion that this behavior will continue unfortunately. Just try to be very diligent in watching him and nip this in the bud. Unfortunately I've had little luck with my Maltese but he wasn't even housebroken at 18 months when I brought him home.


Oh, I love the idea of a squirt bottle. I'll have to try that. I'm running out of patience and it doesn't help of course that I'm sleep deprived.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> I can offer a little advice on this subject. I had 2 intact males, and ended up neutering one so they'd stop marking after each other. That really helped.
> 
> I read an article in the AKC Gazette (last months) on marking. They said to get a black light from the pet store, and in the evening when it's darker, use it to find ALL/ANY spots he's marked. Use a carpet pet spray like Nature's Garden to get the scent out and then use a spray that turns them off from marking in their usual spots. You have to use it daily at first. I purchased mine at Petco. The spray was packaged with the black light for this purpose. It worked! Rocky is not longer marking in the house. That Goodness!
> 
> I actually purchased 2 belly bands. That was going to be my next step, but didn't end up needing them.


I'll see if I can find it. This has got to stop.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Was he doing it before you got Bailey? He's probably just upset and regressing a bit.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He was occasionally peeing a little in the house. He started regressing quite awhile ago but now it's really bad.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Belly bands are great for saving your sanity or for a quick solution.

A belly band will help if you can't watch him, but the squirt bottle will only help if you catch him in the act. Remember that dogs only think _in the moment_. If you leave Milo with Bailey and come home to find a urine spot, spraying him won't mean a thing to him except "I don't like when Mommy comes home because she squirts me." They have no ability to think backwards and tie in the squirting to an act they did 5 minutes earlier.

A lot of dogs revert when you get a puppy, so just confine him for your own sanity when you can't keep a close eye on him. Then you can work on reinforcing your training with him when he isn't stressing you out. A belly band only stops your frustration momentarily, but it lets him keep "marking" (or at least he thinks he is) all he wants, so it can actually work against you in that regard.

I'm sorry Geri - this is the hard part of having more than one. Has Milo been neutered yet? If not, is his neuter coming soon? If he was mostly trained before Bailey's arrival, that will help after a month or so post-op. (Unfortunately, those hormones/desires aren't gone immediately after the neuter.)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

No Milo isn't neutered yet. I was going to do it twice and things came up both times that postponed it. The first time he ingested dessicant the night before and I wasn't going to let them put him under without knowing if there could be an effect from the dessicant. The second time I got sick and simply couldn't do it. I actually had thought of it shortly before Bailey came but I didn't want him to be in compromised shape when "the baby" got here. So I'm going to have to schedule it soon or we're both going to be in trouble.

I really can't believe the damage he's doing. I do understand that the squirt bottle would only work if I caught him in the act, but I could try it. There is no doubt my lack of sleep is affecting my judgment and demeanor.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Geri - the neutering will help tremendously but figure on it taking a month before all the hormones are gone. And it is frustrating when they start marking everything and regressing. Just get yourself some sleep. Put them all in crates, throw a blanket over them and make sure your blinds are shut tight! We'll see ya in the morning, okay?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Poor Geri, I have no advice, I can only offer moral support. Try and get a good night's sleep and keep repeating your mantra, "This too shall pass, This too shall pass, This too shall pass......" I guess it's back to remedial house training for Milo.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks everybody. I think the best advice is to try to get some sleep and hopefully things will look less gloomy in the morning. Then I'll have to set up Milo's appointment.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Geri-
I so feel for you. It is so frustrating. Teddy also has been having a bit of regression so I had no choice but to go back to cratetraining 101. He has lost all of his previously earned free run. I am crossing my fingers this will pass quickly!
Hope you all get a good night sleep!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, Geri, I'm sorry to hear about Milo's marking. There is nothing that makes me crazier than pee and poo in the house, so I really feel for you!

The belly bands should at least give you some moments of relief!

I have the boys wear bands when we go to another person's house - if there is another dog's urine anywhere, they will want to mark over it.  After wearing a band for awhile, their undersides do get a bit dirty/messy/sticky, so I just put them in the sink, hold them so they are standing on their hind legs, spray water on the area with the sink spray, and dry with a towel. It works pretty well for a quick clean.

Hang in there! You have two of the cutest boys around!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Geri...I can feel your pain. I am a dog person and have to have one to keep me company and play with, but I can't handle one that is not housebroke. I want one that has manners and will sit, down, stay BUT even if they don't learn that -- they HAVE to learn to pee and poo outside...and NO marking.

Lots of pets in my past years....and only one that I could not do anything with. It was a Maltese and nearly drove me nuts. It's hard not to lose patience. I would walk her outside till "I" HAD to pee so badly that I would come back in -- and yes, while I was peeing she would run somewhere and pee in the house. It was like she thought outside was her inside and inside was THE place to do her business. I tried "everything" that anyone told me. Squirt bottles, crate, air horns, cleaners and sprays and nothing worked. If anyone brought another dog in this house she would run around marking with dime size spots on everything she could. I've always thought ANY dog could be trained if you only tried hard enough...NOT. You can't keep your hands on them at ALL times no matter how hard you try to catch them marking. My DH after a year, finally was so tired of me complaining and ill about her that it was like her...or the both of you...are going to have to find another place to live. She was BEAUTIFUL and I loved her so much BUT couldn't handle the bathroom problem. A dear friend of mine wanted her so it's the only pet in our lives that I finally "let go". She never did quit marking and peeing inside and basically lived in a x-pen her entire time at their house.

Yes, I still think MOST dogs can be trained - or re-trained - using a crate, but I found out there is that one that just doesn't ever GET IT. I think that some start 'marking' when a new one is brought into the home..."this is my spot...this is also my spot...this is my spot too..and on and on!!

I can tell you are feeling just like I did. After a while it gets to be to much and it did spoil my relationship with my beautiful white baby. I think it might help to get him fixed...and start the crate training all over again. All I can say is "Good Luck" and hopefully he will be one that you can re-train.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Geri,
With Milo I would have him neutered and put him in his crate.If you are gone,he is in the crate. Then out for pee/poo time. No exceptions. He will get it...but it'll be some tough love for awhile....don't worry---he'll still adore you!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Belly bands are great for saving your sanity or for a quick solution.
> 
> A belly band will help if you can't watch him, but the squirt bottle will only help if you catch him in the act. Remember that dogs only think _in the moment_. If you leave Milo with Bailey and come home to find a urine spot, spraying him won't mean a thing to him except "I don't like when Mommy comes home because she squirts me." They have no ability to think backwards and tie in the squirting to an act they did 5 minutes earlier.
> 
> ...


 Well said Kimberley I agree. You have to start at square one.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Geri I am so sorry you have to go through this. I think everyone has given you great advice, and really think you should try separating them and see if that helps. Carmen would mark everything Tito pee'd on when we first got him (not indoors - that we caught anyway). It sucks but I promise it will stop just be patient.


----------



## havame (Feb 22, 2007)

You thank you got problems Oliver and Newman the 2 that we just adopted are doing great.Were trying to house brake them now.So we have to watch two at all times .Thanks God June as more patiance than I do.I believe they have managed to mark everything in the house at least one time maybe two.But were still hanging in there.We will be posting more pictures of whole gang soon.We just got the clipped and the look great.So hang in there.Mikey


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't wait to see them all done up. I'm sure it is challenging with the potty training. My biggest issue is that Milo was doing nothing more than the occasional 2 drip marking and very rare accident, now he's *only* making in the house it would appear.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

pjewel said:


> My biggest issue is that Milo was doing nothing more than the occasional 2 drip marking and very rare accident, now he's *only* making in the house it would appear.


 Well tha must be putting a damper on things!  Good thing is Milo is so cute how could you be mad right? Get him an appointment right away for the neuter and start back at square one with the house training. Don't expect a miracle right away since it does take a short while for his hormones to chill out, but then his desire to mark everything should calm way the heck down! Love those babies up and know for sure that this too shall pass! :hug:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Geri,
I had this problem with Casper when Missy came...now that I looked back on it, when he first started to mark in the house I should have done a better job teaching him "NO MARKING IN THE HOUSE". 

He is better about not marking in the house if I take him on small walks around the yard by himself and let him mark all around the yard...that seems to help alot. We do this 3-4 times a day.

I use a belly band but not for long periods...makes mats and a rash sometimes and you have to clean the dog after using the belly band.

I sorry you are not getting sleep....it will get better. Missy sleeps like a rock now at 9 months old.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Today was a really tough day. As it turned out, I had to work. Milo made another river in my kitchen and I had had it. I did as suggested and put him in the crate and locked the door before leaving for my first appointment. He carried on as though he was being buried alive and his very existence depended upon digging his way out of there. It was frantic and by the time I left, my heart was pounding. 

I was gone for over four hours and was almost afraid to come back home. When I opened the door, all was quiet -- for a minute. Then he was hysterically letting me know he needed to get out. We raced for the back door and by golly he did his business outside, fast and purposefully. He never does that. So I guess it was successful, at least for a start. 

I do see another "mark" now so we're in for a little more misery, but I guess it was a good start. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh gosh, Geri!! It sounds like you're having a really tough time  !

I'm sure my buddy Milo will stop his behavior sooner or later. I'm sure the neutering will help.

Molly pees all over my house!! I don't know what her deal is! She does it right in front of me, too--as if she just doesn't think there's anything wrong with it! I hope getting her spayed will help with that as well. It's really frustrating!! I can imagine how you feel.

Well, I wish you the best with all of this. I know how tough it is to have 2 babies at once!!

Susan


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

The neutering helped big time with Marley. He never did mark in our house, but started marking just about every rock, pebble, bush etc. on our walks and tried to mark a friend's couch (she has intact males), too. He still sniffs and checks, but no longer feels the need to mark everything (I haven't dared to take him back to my friend's house yet, but hope the effect is lasting there, also!!) 

With Milo it seems to be a bit more than marking...almost like he wants to be the baby again, too


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri, when Milo finally went outside, did you give him a treat and lots of praise? I think you need to go back to square one with him and praise and treat every time he goes in the right place. Also, keeping him in a crate is probably a good idea until he gets more reliable again.

Good luck and we missed you at the play date today!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I did treat Milo and praised him to the sky. It's going to be a rough time till he gets the message that I won't tolerate his regression. On the other hand, the baby is progressing with pottying outside more and more. 

Well we just had a sort of small victory, more for me than Milo. I was sitting here writing and I heard him scratching at the plastic bottom of the open crate. I quickly went over and got him and we went out where he promptly made. Once again, I lavishly praised him and gave him some treats.

Please God, let this difficult time pass quickly for us both.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It'll work Geri! Hang in there:hug:
Just be EXTREMELY CONSISTANT......that I think is the most important thing. I would crate him every time you were not able to have your eyes glued to him. It'll work:thumb:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, I'm sorry you are so frustrated. I hope Milo gets it VERY soon, I can totally understand your misery.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

As I sit here writing this, Milo is once again in the crate. He just (sometime within the last 5 minutes, peed another river in the kitchen, while I was sitting here eating my lunch. He is once again in the crate and will be until I get home from my son's house. I don't like it. He definitely doesn't like it, but I like a pissy, sh*tty house even less.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, as hard as it is, I think you really need to go back to square 1. Meaning: don't let Milo out of sight, not even for one second! Whenever you're 'distracted' put him in the crate or ex-pen. You said it yourself:


> He just (sometime within the last 5 minutes, peed another river in the kitchen, while I was sitting here eating my lunch


That means YOU weren't paying attention. Don't get me wrong, I'm definitely NOT blaming YOU, just saying that these guys have the tendency to pee/poop the second we don't watch them and obviously in that fight WE are the only ones who can put an end to this by being diligent. Just imagine for a few days that Milo is 10 weeks old and work with that. If you can FULLY 150% watch him: he gets free roam, if you can watch him 99%: he gets confined.
Hang in there, I feel bad for you, it's no fun to clean up a big mess like that when there's no good reason for the accidents. :hug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Milo! Geri is there any chance he has a bladder infection? Was he 100% trained before Bailey came home? 

I don't know if it will help, but I posted a link to Tom's potty training instructions in the training section under "potty training advice". I always thought he had some pretty good ideas about training and was searching for them this morning for myself. My MHS is acting up pretty bad and you just never know when you might need potty training advice LOL!


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

I am reading through this thread and feeling the misery (going through our own potty struggles). I had a male who marked and it was tough. I hope neutering helps you and Milo. Wish I had some advice.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Oh Milo! Geri is there any chance he has a bladder infection? Was he 100% trained before Bailey came home?
> 
> I don't know if it will help, but I posted a link to Tom's potty training instructions in the training section under "potty training advice". I always thought he had some pretty good ideas about training and was searching for them this morning for myself. My MHS is acting up pretty bad and you just never know when you might need potty training advice LOL!


Believe me I thought of that. I have to take him to the vet anyhow for he preneutering check-up. I'll ask then. He's not peeing a little though, it's a river. He was 100% reliable before but he almost always made outside. Now it's the reverse. He occasionally makes outside, almost always inside. It makes me want to keep the puppy and send Milo packing for S. Dakota.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Believe me I thought of that. I have to take him to the vet anyhow for he preneutering check-up. I'll ask then. He's not peeing a little though, it's a river. He was 100% reliable before but he almost always made outside. Now it's the reverse. He occasionally makes outside, almost always inside. It makes me want to keep the puppy and send Milo packing for S. Dakota.


Grrrrr... :frusty: No we do NOT like pee and poo in the house!! I dearly hope this comes under control for you very soon! Are you giving treats for when he potties outside? It sounds like you are right back to square one now.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't know how I missed your thread, Geri. I have posted my problem with Cazzie in another thread. He has been peeing in the house since I was in the hospital. He is neutered and is almost 14 months old. I am taking the advice offered on the other thread and sticking with him like glue, even if it means he's on a leash.

You were so excited to get Bailey, so I'm sorry that you are having problems. I hope they are getting better now. Milo is so cute, I love your new avatar. He is having major sibling rivalry! I remember when I brought my daughter home from the hospital, my son who was 3 wrote in red lipstick all over the bathroom! 

As for Cazzie, does anyone have any ideas on his behavior? He shouldn't have any hormones left as he was neutered in December. Could this be anxiety or dominance? Any ideas appreciated - I'm trying to justify his behavior so I can work with it!

Suzy


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, Geri, I can just imagine how frustrated and mad you are!. I wish I knew something to tell you. He is just so darn cute......
Carole


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Geri it does sound like you are doing the right thing. I am so, so sorry you are going through this. You sound so miserable


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

At least I haven't had to scream in the last few days. That doesn't mean he's totally better, far from it, but at least it's not happening four times a day right now -- maybe once. We're both working on it. Fingers crossed. I do love him, but I so hate what he's doing. At least I think he gets that I do love him and Bailey's not here to take his place.


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

Yes a belly band will help. I wish I would listen to own advice. It is not a 100% guarantee that it break the habit but it will keep your furniture and carpeting clean. You can do a search for BELLY BANDS on ebay. There are many people who make them.
Abbe


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Geri - if you do send Milo packing, PM me and I'll send you the stamps and my address! I am truly sorry you're having this regression. I know Kathy P. has a link to great belly bands on her website. I'm thinking of ordering some for my pee monster - my Maltese just adores marking everything.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Do you guys this is a small dog thing? My tzus (especially the female) have regressed since we brought Cricket home. Aarrghh! It's so frustrating...especially since they were doing great before she came home. My big dogs, though, haven't had ANY problems at all. Now, I'm back to crating them, but the minute one of the kids let them out without me knowing, I can promise you I'll be cleaning up pee or poop somewhere in the house. I expected to have those issues with Cricket, but not with the ones that were already trained! Not trying to steal your thread, Geri...just want you to know that I totally understand your frustration.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It is frustrating. My two girls who haven't had an accident since they were pups probably wonder what the heck this is. No worry about stealing the thread. I'd actually be happy to give it away.ound:

Not sure if Milo is getting a little bit better of whether I'm just controlling his activities better. Time will tell. He's definitely still marking outside.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Geri, one interesting observation I have noticed with Benji lately...he holds his bladder for a long time so that he can mark plenty on our walks. I have to force him to go piddle. If he is reluctant to go out the doggie door, I lift him and put him outside where he has peed before and the scent triggers the piddle...and it is a large lake he leaves behind. :biggrin1: Just yesterday, we were playing fetch and Benji was uncomfortable running, I realized that he was holding but refused to go out because he wanted to stay inside...These Havs and their ideosyncracies! I can understand your frustration as I am constantly watching Benji to make sure he doesn't have that special "uncomfortable" look on his face. 

I hope things get better for you soon.


----------

